# hemangio.....



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Please keep 2 very special dogs in your prayers. One is diagnosed the other is possible. They are older, 10 and 11, but no dog should go through this. I don't want to name them as their owners haven't publically them but PLEASE keep their humans in your prayers.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Prayers being sent for the dogs, for the owners. Wishing love, time, stability, strength. Prayers are on the way!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, My heart goes for the babies..Hope to hear good news.!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Awww...definitely...will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Me too. I know how devastating it can be.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just hearing that dreadful word brings tears to my eyes. Sending prayers and good vibes to your friend's two dogs!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Prayers going their way. I lost two to hemangiosarcoma.

If they are considering surgery and chemo, they can check out BoBo's thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1011175&page=1&fpart=1


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

The one that is diagnosed has already had surgery. The other is being considered.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Been through this...wishing them strength and hoping they enjoy every moment they have with their dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, how sad! Hope they're okay.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

It is bad enough to go thru this once, but twice is unbearable. Thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

more positive thoughts for recovery for all involved


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Positive vibes and warm thoughts headed to those who need it..


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

That is so heartbreaking
Sending positive thoughts and prayers for the 2 dogs and their family


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jen -























Lee


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I see you posted about Kyra. I wanted to get the prayers started before you said anything. I'm heartbroken for Kyra and the other one we spoke of.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great news!! The second dog I mentioned had surgery today. Spleen and lymph nodes removed but NOT NOT NOT hemangio. Praise God. Now lets get all the prayers channeled for Kyra.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they could do biopsies on the spot???? Vet did not think Kyra was typical hemangiosarcomas - but biopsy was positive....

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I hate that horrid disease, I have lost one to it. That was enough. So sorry........


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

The other dog passed early this morning. I am not at liberty to name the dog but please pray for the owner as this was the owners "heart and soul" dog.








handsome fellow!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry to hear that. May the dog rest in peace.


----------

